# Bodog Costa Rica ring girls



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was watching some repeats of the show on the Fight Channel tonight and I gotta say the ring girls in Costa Rica are disgustingly hott!!! I've never seen so many gorgeous ring girls in an event....sorry, had to get that off my chest.raise01: raise01:


----------



## 614mike (Oct 15, 2006)

That's what girls in Costa look like! I'm heading back in 6 weeks. They're everywhere.


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! Gotta get up there somehow.


614mike said:


> That's what girls in Costa look like! I'm heading back in 6 weeks. They're everywhere.


----------



## jrod3p2 (Oct 12, 2006)

what no pics?


----------

